# اقتراح بسيط يجماعه



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2009)

*فى صور بتبقى كبييره داخل الموضوع بتخلينا منعرفش نقرا الموضوع كويس وفى صور فى التوقيعات كمان بتخلى منظر الموضوع مش حلو *

*فى مواقع تانيه بره بتعالج الموضوع ده مش عارف عن طريق ايه بصراحه بس غالبا بيبقى هاك لتصغير الصور وبيبقى موجود فوق كل صوره شريط ومكتوب عليه لترى الصوره بالحجم الطبيعى انقر على هذا الشريط ياريت يجماعه تنفذو الاقتراح ده وهيبقى شكل المواضيع احلى بكتيير *

*ده راى وربنا يكمل*​


----------



## KARL (17 أغسطس 2009)

عندك حق يا مينا
فى صور بتبقى كبيره جدا بتخلى منظر الموضوع مش حلو
انا معاك فى الاقتراح ده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أغسطس 2009)

جميل طبعا يا مينا 
فى انتظار رأى الزعيم ​


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*هى فكرة ممتازة *
*بس يا ترى دى خاصية بتتعمل فى الصور *
*وياترى كلنا هنعرف نستخدمها*
*ولو *
*اكيد بقى بينكتب شرحها*
**​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2009)

*لا يا جوجو هى مش حاجه احنا هنعملها هى حاجه واحده الزعيم هيعملها وهى هتتعمل على الصور كلها الكبيره تلقئيا *​


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*اة*
*تمام يا مينا*
*بنشوف رأيى الزعيم *
**​


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2009)

هي من ضمن قائمة التعديلات في المنتدى, لان فعلاً أحياناً بتكون الصورة الكبيرة مزعجة.
ححاول أعجل في تنفيذها.


----------



## just member (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يخليك لينا يا روك *
*ويبارك خدمتك ديما يا زعيمنا يا غالى*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

عندك حق طبعا يا ريت ده يحصل ​


----------

